# Another Pre Workout getting banned



## bvs (Feb 9, 2015)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11398614

Frenzy by Driven Sports is being banned in NZ for containing DMBA


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 9, 2015)

Man thats wild that he got caught in the past with mixing pesticides with baking powder


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 9, 2015)

Tne is a lot better anyway. Lol


----------



## bvs (Feb 9, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Man thats wild that he got caught in the past with mixing pesticides with baking powder



dude, thats DNP


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2015)

That dude is a scumbag. Putting dnp in a weight loss supp? Holy shit... 

When people go into a supplement store and see a bottle on the shelf there is an assumption it's safe. This guy repeatedly breaks that trust.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Driven Sports is going to keep pushing the limits until they finally kill someone...


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's the key part of the entire article:
*"Banning DMBA was likely to be ineffective as similar analogues would be immediately introduced to replace it, the study said."*

All of these problems with OTC preworkout/fat loss supplements has been caused by governments banning ingredients.
Ephedrine has a load of studies showing its effectiveness & safety but governments overreacted to a few isolated incidents and banned it - it was all down hill from here.
Supplement companies started experimenting with ingredients that had less & less data on their safety, and the more the governments banned the upcoming ingredients - the more experiemental these companies became.
And here we are, they are now using compounds with data only in cats & dogs - its going to get worse than this.

If ephedrine hadn't been banned in the first place, none of the future problems regarding supplements would've occurred either. 
I could make the same argument about steroids & prohormones.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That dude is a scumbag. Putting dnp in a weight loss supp? Holy shit...
> 
> When people go into a supplement store and see a bottle on the shelf there is an assumption it's safe. This guy repeatedly breaks that trust.



What he said! ^^


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 9, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Here's the key part of the entire article:
> *"Banning DMBA was likely to be ineffective as similar analogues would be immediately introduced to replace it, the study said."*
> 
> All of these problems with OTC preworkout/fat loss supplements has been caused by governments banning ingredients.
> ...



I just yesterday saw an article about this new thing coming out which is supposed to be the next ephedra replacement… now I can't find it when i search. It started with a c maybe a ch. I will see if i can find the link.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 9, 2015)

bvs said:


> dude, thats DNP



Not gonna lie but this is the first time I've heard of it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2015)

years ago i forget what pwo sup it was but holy fukk.It was pure meth..How it was legal is crazy..I never ran a mile that fasts before


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 10, 2015)

i saw a documentary about how some supplement companies are full of shit. fancy label a little bit of a chemical and protein powder and call it a propitiatory blend


----------



## lightweight (Feb 10, 2015)

ken Sass said:


> i saw a documentary about how some supplement companies are full of shit. fancy label a little bit of a chemical and protein powder and call it a propitiatory blend



I just watched bigger faster stronger and that guy said the same thing


----------



## bvs (Feb 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That dude is a scumbag. Putting dnp in a weight loss supp? Holy shit...
> 
> When people go into a supplement store and see a bottle on the shelf there is an assumption it's safe. This guy repeatedly breaks that trust.



Im not sure he put dnp in a supp, the way I read it he was selling it on the side om the black market


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> years ago i forget what pwo sup it was but holy fukk.It was pure meth..How it was legal is crazy..I never ran a mile that fasts before




It could have been another Driven Sports product called Craze and it wasn't legal, not after anyone found out what was in it.
That stuff had the amphetamine analog in it.

There were a bunch of users on BB.com that reported testing positive for amphetamines after using Craze for a while. Several of whom made claims they've lost their jobs because of the supplement.  Driven Sports reps got around this by testing the powder itself then harassing the user until they left the boards.

They were forced to reformulate the product and if I remember right, it's still illegal to import into Australia. 
Funny thing is, once people found out it contains a potentially harmful designer drug, they went NUTS for the stuff.
People were buying it in case quantities and touting it as "OG Craze". 

Fukin speed freaks.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 10, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> years ago i forget what pwo sup it was but holy fukk.It was pure meth..How it was legal is crazy..I never ran a mile that fasts before




craze hahah i miss that stuff


----------

